# Sticky  Post your PSN ID



## Moonfly

Hi to everyone. This thread is going to be for introducing yourselves to the community, posting your ID, and finding others who enjoy the same games as yourself. Feel free to use it to find friends to add.

To kick off, my ID is GU_Moonfly, I'm based in the UK and the only game I'm waiting for is GT5 :bigsmile:

Enjoy!


----------



## sub_junkie

PSN ID #1: War_Kid
PSN ID #2: hellhound387 (named for the crazy awesome dogs in Nazi Zombies lol...I'm a newb I guess...) This is the profile that I play the most. Its also hacked haha. Just hacked to 10th prestige for MW2 because I don't have time to play the game that much to get to 10th prestige. 

Dan, do you play Modern Warfare 2? How about Dirt 2? Do you have a headset?


----------



## MataLeo

psn id: Mataleo


----------



## Dale Rasco

My ID is Dredd7997.


----------



## busahaya03

PSN ID busahaya03


----------



## john denver

ANGRYCHEESETROLL

mainly just play MF2

Maybe GT 5 when it comes out


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

"KryptosPhantom"

I (almost) only play MW2, and I do have a headset.
I also belong to a adult male only PS forum clan called "MAAN".

See you in game,
Bob


----------



## Onthecheap

PSN name MTmags

Games I'm playing........ MAG, BF Bad company2, COD MW2, SOCOM.


----------



## SLAYER

cubanoflorida


----------



## pioneerfreak

Mine is "ironzee" add me for some COD black ops missions!


----------



## Moonfly

Onthecheap said:


> PSN name MTmags
> 
> Games I'm playing........ MAG, BF Bad company2, COD MW2, SOCOM.


What are MTmags?


----------



## gavinol

Its really nice game..my PSDN Id is gavinol


----------



## gorb

gorb.

I infrequently use the ps3, and the only games I'd perhaps play online are fighting games, not that I'm any good at them


----------



## Ban-One

PSid icetrey911


----------



## zerosteel

Mine is rogegarcia, i'd like to challenge ppl to MvC3 matches


----------



## makisig

PSN ID : HernzHernandez, playing only BFBC2 and waiting for BF3 (PS3 console)


----------



## sub_junkie

makisig said:


> PSN ID : HernzHernandez, playing only BFBC2 and waiting for BF3 (PS3 console)


I'll add you (I'm WaR_Kid). I'm mostly playing bfbc2 and have bf3 pre ordered 

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## Sammie2980

Nitty2580

Been playing more single player lately, but will probably be online in Resistance 3, and King of Fighters XIII when it comes out.


----------



## Onthecheap

Moonfly said:


> What are MTmags?


MTmags is what I always get from keeping my finger on the trigger!!! LOL!


----------



## Moonfly

sub_junkie said:


> I'll add you (I'm WaR_Kid). I'm mostly playing bfbc2 and have bf3 pre ordered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


Ah so your WarKid, I keep seeing you pop on and off and totally forgot who you were :dumbcrazy:


----------



## sub_junkie

Moonfly said:


> Ah so your WarKid, I keep seeing you pop on and off and totally forgot who you were :dumbcrazy:


Lol, yupp that's me!

Of course...as soon as bf3 comes out, I have a big college project due -_- not fair hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## The Storm

PSN ID - elekd

I used to play War Hawk loads and now im looking forward to Starhawk :boxer:


----------



## nova

I don't play very often but I'm nova11427


----------



## PhillyT

Psn: Phillyt


----------



## Dusk

SolveCoagula13

Stuck at 16th colossi in Shadow of the Colossus atm.


----------



## brian6751

The-Barbeerian


----------



## phillihp23

My PSN ID is PGA on the PS4 mostly play Battlefield4


----------



## Dynarider

Just got PS4. ID is jagerhomey. Playing AC Black Flag. I love me some pirate plunderin'!


----------



## jamfan76

My PSN Id is: Jamweiser


----------



## C750

Don't play many games but..........

ryanstarship2000


----------



## phillihp23

phillihp23 said:


> My PSN ID is PGA on the PS4 mostly play Battlefield4


Update that to Battlefield Hardline


----------



## IdahoEv

Primary PSN ID is Xadism. I mostly play solo, not online. Current games of choice:

Destiny
Alien: Isolation
Fez
The Last of Us
Little Big Planet 3
Lego Marvel Super Heroes


----------



## Soundernaline91

My psn id = Zanarcyst . Im just playing fifa


----------

